# Bon appétit



## DearPrudence

Goedemorgen, iedereen 

Ik wil graag weten of ik "*eet smakelijk*" kan zeggen aan mijn baas als hij aan het eten is of als hij zal eten. Is het beleefd?
(en ik aanneem dat je het aan meer dan één persoon kan zeggen).

Bedankt


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

Ja hoor, dat kan prima! Als je bijvoorbeeld ergens binnen loopt en ziet dat iemand aan het eten is, is het heel normaal om even "eet smakelijk!" te zeggen.

Tegen meerdere personen kan ook. Als je dan de nadruk nog wil leggen op het feit dat je niet een persoon, maar iedereen smakelijk eten wenst, kan je nog het woord *allemaal* er aan toevoegen, maar dit is niet noodzakelijk.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ok, prima!

Dankjewel en welkom op het forum


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

DearPrudence said:


> Ok, prima!
> 
> Dankjewel en welkom op het forum



Bedankt!


----------



## Knateltje

Eet smakelijk kan prima, maar bij mijn weten zeg je het niet in een heel net gezelschap. Dat vanuit de gedachte dat het eten altijd goed smaakt. Maar ik kan het mis hebben.


----------



## Chimel

Is het miet meestal gewoon "smakelijk"?


----------



## Hitchhiker

Chimel said:


> Is het miet meestal gewoon "smakelijk"?



I think that it is very Belgian to say only "smakelijk". I remember Dutch people thinking it was funny that Belgians say it that way. I think "eet smakelijk"  is more common in the Netherlands. I've never heard Belgians say "eet smakelijk" but only "smakelijk". At university in Belgium I remember the Dutch students thought it sounded funny.


----------



## Knateltje

I've heard both in the Netherlands, but "eet smakelijk" is more common indeed.


----------



## Tweet81

Wat deeltjesversneller zegt klopt inderdaad.

Alleen in (heel) hoog gezelschap zegt men dit niet. Het is namelijk zo dat het zo de nadruk leggen op eten en dus de lichamelijke functies niet als chique wordt ervaren.
Daarnaast is het zo dat je er min of meer van uit moet gaan dat het eten smaakt, waarom zou je anders komen? Wanneer de gastvrouw/heer ook kokkin/kok is zou deze bij uitzondering wel eet smakelijk kunnen zeggen aangezien deze persoon het eten heeft bereid, en dus niemand anders met deze opmerking kan schofferen.

Als je baas wel eens "eet smakelijk"  zegt is dat genoeg reden aan te nemen dat je het zelf ook kan zeggen.

Zeker in de meeste werksituaties is het zo dat het eerder onbeschoft is geen eet smakelijk te zeggen. Immers, etiquette zijn er om iedereen om zijn/haar gemak te brengen, niet om te laten zien hoe goed je het weet.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_*'Eet ze'*_ heb ik vaak in de Regio Rotterdam gehoord.


----------



## George French

Cher Prudence,

*Alleen ter informatie....*

En dan is er ook "Vreet ze!"... Maar dat is niet netjes en is echt niet aanbevolen.  Het komt vaak voor in bepaalde kringen! ..... 

GF..

Maar, *bon appétit* kan ook!  Het wordt ook vaak in nederland gebruikt.


----------



## Tweet81

Brownpaperbag said:


> _*'Eet ze'*_ heb ik vaak in de Regio Rotterdam gehoord.



Maar zeg dit nooit tegen je baas!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Tweet81 said:


> Maar zeg dit nooit tegen je baas!


 
Tja, dat hangt een beetje af van je relatie met de baas. Maar formeel is het inderdaad niet!


----------



## Knateltje

"Eet ze" is mijns inziens vrij volks. Daarentegen is bon appétit mijns inziens voor mensen die erg moeilijk willen doen. Trouwens, het woord chic (sjiek) schrijf je alleen in noodgevallen met -que, maar niet als je het woord uitspreekt als (sjiek). Bedenk dat de vorm op -que slechts een maakvorm is, die de Fransen niet kennen.


----------



## DearPrudence

Is mijn Nederlands zo goed dat jullie denken dat ik jullie kan begrijpen? 
Anyway. Mijn baas is uit Nederland, hij is de algemeen directeur  en ik heb met hem nog nooit gespreken (ik denk dat hij niet weet wie ik ben). 
Dus ik denk dat ik met hem "eet smakelijk" zou moeten zeggen


----------



## Joannes

DearPrudence said:


> Is mijn Nederlands zo goed dat jullie denken dat ik jullie kan begrijpen?


 Eigenlijk wel, DP, eigen schuld  je doet het te goed.  De enige correctietjes: - ik neem aan dat.. - mijn baas komt uit Nederland - ik heb nog nooit met hem gesproken - ik denk dat ik tegen hem 'eet smakelijk' zou zeggen - in het algemeen zou ik eerder 'tegen' dan aan iemand zeggen, wellicht is 'aan' zelfs fout Maar probeer dus wat meer fouten te maken , dat doe ik ook altijd als ik in het Frans begin, anders doen ze alsof ik perfect Frans spreek.


----------



## Knateltje

Haha, ik had inderdaad niet zo begrepen dat je Frans was. In dit geval zou ikzelf wachten op wat de directeur doet. Zegt hij 'eet smakelijk', dan zou ik hem op zijn gemak stellen door hetzelfde te doen. Zegt hij niets, dan zou ik hem daarin ook nadoen.


----------

